# Plants that will cover the background?!



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys, im looking for plants that will cover the background of the viv i will shortly be constructing. I want the plants to have small circular leaves, and just be used for wall "filler", preferreably ones that will hang down so I can plant them at the upper levels!
I have a couple of ideas, but i figured i should come and ask the pros! Any thoughts and comments would be appreciated!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Hoya serpens has nice round leaves. It grows well on wood or something hard and will not get out of control or leggy.


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

I was definitely considering something along those lines, any more recomendations that are even more "full"- trying to find the right word.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Codonanthe devosiana can cover a wall pretty good and it's got circley leaves.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Peperomia prostrata, rotundifolia and emarginella are all cool.




























Images pulled from the googles.


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Bingo! The aesthetics of p.rotundifolia and emarginella definitely appease the eye. I think it's the tropical green tinge! I will soon be acquiring either or. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

